# New look For Entry



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

The new look of our entry. Nothing really spectacular, the main house color got tweaked a little bit but we made a major change in going from a blue/gray and white combo for the trim to sage green. And from the blue/gray to a burnt orange on the door. Added some new hardware and doorbell button to top it off. Overall, very pleased with the end look. But more important, the wife is REALLY pleased. :yes:


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

RH said:


> The new look of our entry. Nothing really spectacular, the main house color got tweaked a little bit but we made a major change in going from a blue/gray and white combo for the trim to sage green. And from the blue/gray to a burnt orange on the door. Added some new hardware and doorbell button to top it off. Overall, very pleased with the end look. But more important, the wife is REALLY pleased. :yes:


Where'd you find the great doorbell button???


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Nah its not spectacular
It's 'classy'
Beats spectacular all day long


----------



## Seth The Painter (Jun 24, 2015)

As long as the wife is pleased nothing else really matters looks fine to me I like red doors.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Gough said:


> Where'd you find the great doorbell button???


Had to go online for it (Amazon) - nobody had anything like it around town.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Seth The Painter said:


> As long as the wife is pleased nothing else really matters looks fine to me I like red doors.


In the pic it looks more red than it really is. It's actually a dark orange - though to some that may be splitting hairs.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Seth The Painter said:


> As long as the wife is pleased nothing else really matters looks fine to me I like red doors.[/QUOTE]
> 
> :blink:It's actually a dark orange


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Seth The Painter said:
> 
> 
> > As long as the wife is pleased nothing else really matters looks fine to me I like red doors.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## MIZZOU (Nov 18, 2012)

Looks great! I'm a big fan of earthy green tones. Love that door color too, good job 👍

Happy wife happy life. We're currently in the planning stages of a master suit for the mrs. Seeing the wife fall in love with her home all over again is pretty rewarding stuff.


----------

